# Building MythTV



## balanga (Dec 29, 2017)

I've been trying to build MythTV since yesterday and it has finally aborted with this error after running `make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes` from /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv


```
The libftdi port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port

===>  License GPLv2 LGPL21 accepted by the user
===>   libftdi-0.20_9 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> libftdi-0.20.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.intra2net.com/en/developer/libftdi/download/libftdi-0.20.tar.gz
libftdi-0.20.tar.gz                           100% of  413 kB 1882 kBps 00m00s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by libftdi-0.20_9 for building
===>  Extracting for libftdi-0.20_9
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for libftdi-0.20.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for libftdi-0.20_9
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for libftdi-0.20_9
===>   libftdi-0.20_9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   libftdi-0.20_9 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   libftdi-0.20_9 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
usage: install [-bCcpSsUv] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               [-B suffix] [-l linkflags] [-N dbdir]
               file1 file2
       install [-bCcpSsUv] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               [-B suffix] [-l linkflags] [-N dbdir]
               file1 ... fileN directory
       install -dU [-vU] [-g group] [-m mode] [-N dbdir] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               directory ...
*** Error code 64

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libftdi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libftdi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/comms/lirc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/comms/lirc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv
```

`make` has been running for almost 24 hours, much of that time being spent waiting for input through scores of dialogue boxes with numerous selection options, most of which I don't understand, which is why I prefer to install from pkgs...

Does anyone know what is missing above?  

This is on FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 29, 2017)

Try to build/install direct in the devel/lftdi port (not "indirect" as dependency of multimedia/mythtv).


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 29, 2017)

balanga said:


> make has been running for almost 24 hours, much of that time being spent waiting for input through scores of dialogue boxes with numerous selection options, most of which I don't understand, which is why I prefer to install from pkgs...
> 
> Does anyone know what is missing above?


I don't understand why you don't install the package. Why are you trying to build MythTV from ports?

Did you select any non-default options in devel/libftdi?


----------



## balanga (Dec 30, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> I don't understand why you don't install the package. Why are you trying to build MythTV from ports?



I was trying to follow the Wiki...


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 31, 2017)

The Wiki doesn't really give a reason why it has to be built from ports though.

So did you try building devel/libftdi directly like talsamon suggested? Make sure to run `make clean` before trying though.

Did you select any non-default options in devel/libftdi?

Do you have anything in /etc/make.conf?

Do you need to have the LIRC option enabled in multimedia/mythtv? If not turning it off would skip building devel/libftdi entirely.


----------



## balanga (Dec 31, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> The Wiki doesn't really give a reason why it has to be built from ports though.
> 
> So did you try building devel/libftdi directly like talsamon suggested?



He made a typo so I didn't find it...



> Make sure to run `make clean` before trying though.
> 
> Did you select any non-default options in devel/libftdi?



I ran `make clean` and then
`root@Server:/usr/ports/devel/libftdi # make install`:-


```
===>   libftdi-0.20_9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   libftdi-0.20_9 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   libftdi-0.20_9 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
usage: install [-bCcpSsUv] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               [-B suffix] [-l linkflags] [-N dbdir]
               file1 file2
       install [-bCcpSsUv] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               [-B suffix] [-l linkflags] [-N dbdir]
               file1 ... fileN directory
       install -dU [-vU] [-g group] [-m mode] [-N dbdir] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               directory ...
*** Error code 64

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libftdi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```



> Do you have anything in /etc/make.conf?


`root@Server:/etc# cat make.conf`

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= php=7.1
```

Looks like I'll give up on trying to build it from ports...


----------



## talsamon (Dec 31, 2017)

Sorry, for typo. There is something weird. `rm /usr/ports/distfiles/libftdi-0.20.tar.gz` and fetch it new. Or fetch a new portstree. (Or it is something with locale , but I don't think so).


----------



## balanga (Jan 1, 2018)

talsamon said:


> Sorry, for typo. There is something weird. `rm /usr/ports/distfiles/libftdi-0.20.tar.gz` and fetch it new. Or fetch a new portstree. (Or it is something with locale , but I don't think so).



I deleted the file, ran `portsnap fetch update`. A new version of the file was retrieved which was identical...

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  423570 Mar 19  2012 libftdi-0.20.tar.gz
```

Same result.


----------

